# Intarsia



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Intarsia

Just some snapshots of Intarsia and to see if anyone is doing Intarsia ?

SEE LINK BELOW ▼

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3268-intarsia.html


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Intarsia 2*

Going to try this one more time, just to try and get some feed back.

Thanks everyone for putting up with ME

see the 1st. post and the link.
Thanks

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

BJ, did you do: http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/3303-intarsia-wolft1.jpg ?

Thats really impressive!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

NO, I wish I did, it's one of the ones I'm going to make, I just got into Intarsia about 120 days ago and I like it...it's great fun and a good way to use the scrap wood I have around. 
Once I have 10 or so under my belt I will post some snapshots of them, I just got a new scroll saw and that should help.. 
Most are under blue tape and I add to them from time to time when I come across some nice scrap wood...and the right color and wood grain, that's the hard part in making them.



Have a good one Mark

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds good, I would really like to see your projects.


----------

